# BHS and Allied Wings



## acheo (1 Dec 2006)

What's the status with Allied Wings in Portage? 

1. Do they still have issues with their maintenance?
2. When is the Bell 412 scheduled to be part of the course syllabus?

cheers


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Dec 2006)

Am I missing an air force acroynm but I thought BHS entered the Canadian Military lexicon as meaning  Big Honking Ship. If it means Big Honking Ship in this case I am not sure what it has to do with your questions acheo....


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2006)

Basic helicopter School


----------



## FSTO (1 Dec 2006)

I thought he ment Big Honking Ship also! ;D


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I thought BHS entered the Canadian Military lexicon as meaning  Big Honking Ship.





			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> I thought he ment Big Honking Ship also! ;D


I guess that's what happens when two sailors weigh in on an airforce question.  
Isn't there an expression about...."if you don't even know the question, let alone the answer, why not stay in your lane?" :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Dec 2006)

Hence why clarification was sought...Considering this was placed in the Joint vice Air Force segment the misunderstanding in acroynms was more then understandable. : 

Thank you cdnaviator.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Dec 2006)

B412CF should be up soon.  Note that these aircraft are significantly re-worked and kids will step "back in time" to drive a Griffon with Tac Hel...  ;D

G2G


----------



## gonzo5a (6 Dec 2006)

The CH146 Griffins destined for Portage (Allied Wings) are being are being re-wired wih new avionics and other packages at Canadian Helicopters here in Edmonton. The first one isnt going to be completed anytime soon though, as it is being completed at Kelowna FlightCraft and will be the template for all others. I know some civilian techs there and they tell me that some upgrades have been completed in stages, (IE: air conditioning) and then the aircraft are wrapped up and stored again.


----------



## acheo (6 Dec 2006)

thanks gonzo5a!


----------

